# Is this considered a big fish?



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I caught this rainbow while I was out fishing one day.. I drove by this small steam and had my gear with me so I decide to walked the shore and ended up finding this pool and there he was, right in the middle of it.. I threw everything in my tackle box at him and he wouldnt bite. Then I seen him chase a minnow so I tried a small silver rapella and he still would not bite. Then on about the 8th cast I missed the target completly and reeled it back in real fast and thats when he decided to chase it and bite. I had my fishing guide in my box and made sure there were no special rules before even fishing there and there wasnt. This particular small creek doesnt connect to any of the great lakes but does feed into a nearby lake so I am assuiming the lake probably holds some woppers becasue I cant see that fishing getting that big in just that small creek... I think it was like 25" or so..










CB


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

do you consider it a big fish? You answer that question...and you'll have the only opinion that really matters.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

That would be a fish of a lifetime for me, at least in Michigan! Congrats!


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

You would of had a hard time wiping the smile off my face that day.. But I didnt know if that was considered big since I really dont fish much for rainbows. I was there just to see if I could plug a small brookie or something.. Guess I caught the something, eh?

CB


----------



## webfarmer (Apr 5, 2005)

Coming from a small stream I'd say he's a dandy. Congrats!


----------



## SpawnSac27 (Mar 3, 2008)

For a rainbow caught in a small creek connected to an inland lake, that is a heck of a trophy. I have only caught a small handful of rainbows from inland streams that were bigger than that, my biggest being 30 1/2 inches. A 25 inch rainbow of that sort is a giant! Congrats, and definitely consider heading back to that spot again


----------



## Blaketrout (Feb 9, 2000)

I would definitely consider it big! Would have made my trip.

Nice 'bow...


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

As far as stream trout go, anything over 18 IMO is big. That is a helluva fish. Good job and congrats. - Bryon


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

That is definanetly a nice rainbow. If it came from a feeder to a lake, it's probably up the stream to spawn. Remember when you caught him, good chance you'll find more next year around the same time. Do try and release most though, just so you always have some to fish, sound's like you've got a nice spot to yourself, enjoy that.


----------



## Fisherman 6 (May 1, 2008)

From a small stream. Heck yeah thats a big rainbow.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

No I wouldnt consider that a very big fish at all.


















I would considered it to be huge


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Rainbow?, Steelhead?, who cares! A 30incher on either side is good!!!!!


----------



## buckinoff69 (Mar 13, 2008)

who cares what kind of trout it is , its still a dandy


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

May I ask what size rapala that fish got taken on? - Bryon


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

That is a big fish!

I am just curious though how old the picture is and when this was caught? Looks like a pretty old picture with a coffee stain on it that was scanned.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

DE82 said:


> Nope, All steelhead are rainbow trout, not all rainbow trout are steelhead. A rainbow trout never leaves the river, a steelhead goes to the lake but returns to the river to spawn. It's pretty simple.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Fish-ID_229947_7.pdf


 Ok, I can't help it, but I just read who you quoted to argue with. If you read what you both said. IT'S LITERALLY THE SAME THING!!!........What's the argument dude?:lol::lol::help: Enough of that though. To the person that caught that fish. Nice job and cool old photo!!:coolgleam


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

> May I ask what size rapala that fish got taken on? - Bryon


Its was a minnow imitation that was silver with a black stripe down the back and about 3" long.. I learned something about fishing that day that seems to have helped me catch more fish on slower days, especially bass.. What I learned is that slow presentations dont always work and it sometimes requires something fast to get their interest.. Like I said I threw that lure by him 7 times nice and slow and all he did was move out of the way. On about the 8th cast I mssed my mark so I reeled it in real fast and thats when he chased and bit..



Frantz said:


> That is a big fish!
> 
> I am just curious though how old the picture is and when this was caught? Looks like a pretty old picture with a coffee stain on it that was scanned.


The picture is bad because I had it on my tool box at work. Its 2 years old and even has a coffee spot on it :lol:
I wish I had a camera with me when I caught a 7lb 2oz largmouth a few weeks after I caught the Rainbow.. I let that one go and I wish I would of done the same to the rainbow. When I caught the largemouth off my boat I had a scale and a tape measure but no camera. It came from Cornwall Floodings in the Pigeon River..

CB


----------



## SpawnSac27 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey Bryon, glad to see you know the Sturgeon River, that's the only river I've ever caught 24"+ rainbows., and thats where my 30 incher came from...That river holds some HOGS


----------



## rockbass (Dec 8, 2007)

everybody knows rockbass turn into steelhead after prom night.


----------



## SpawnSac27 (Mar 3, 2008)

rockbass said:


> everybody knows rockbass turn into steelhead after prom night.


That's pretty good, dude :lol::lol:


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I feel your pain on the photo. I used to carry a cheap disposable in my tackle box, lots of nice pics on it, I am of course only guessing as the heat killed it all, lol


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

fasthunter said:


> Ok, I can't help it, but I just read who you quoted to argue with. If you read what you both said. IT'S LITERALLY THE SAME THING!!!........What's the argument dude?:lol::lol::help: Enough of that though. To the person that caught that fish. Nice job and cool old photo!!:coolgleam


The arguement, before his post were deleted is he was saying All rainbow trout are steelhead, that's backwards. They are all rainbows and some turn into steelhead was what I was saying. - Bryon



SpawnSac27 said:


> Hey Bryon, glad to see you know the Sturgeon River, that's the only river I've ever caught 24"+ rainbows., and thats where my 30 incher came from...That river holds some HOGS


We'll meet up and fish this fall if you have the time, I know of a place where hogs are in abundance, you have to work for them but you can get them. - Bryon



codybear said:


> Its was a minnow imitation that was silver with a black stripe down the back and about 3" long.. I learned something about fishing that day that seems to have helped me catch more fish on slower days, especially bass.. What I learned is that slow presentations dont always work and it sometimes requires something fast to get their interest.. Like I said I threw that lure by him 7 times nice and slow and all he did was move out of the way. On about the 8th cast I mssed my mark so I reeled it in real fast and thats when he chased and bit..
> 
> 
> The picture is bad because I had it on my tool box at work. Its 2 years old and even has a coffee spot on it :lol:
> ...


Given the description you give it sounds like a number 7 silver floating rapala. That's a great lure that works for everything, and I do many EVERYTHING. I've got muskie, catfish, trout, the list goes on. You may want to try a split shot about 16inches above the lure and a moderate retrieve to get it into the deeper holes. - Bryon


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

rockbass said:


> everybody knows rockbass turn into steelhead after prom night.


Is that like the post where the monster walleye morphed into a monster carp?


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

DE82 said:


> Given the description you give it sounds like a number 7 silver floating rapala. That's a great lure that works for everything, and I do many EVERYTHING. I've got muskie, catfish, trout, the list goes on. You may want to try a split shot about 16inches above the lure and a moderate retrieve to get it into the deeper holes. - Bryon


Yes, it was a floater with a real short lip on it. I might have had split shots on it at the time, I just dont remember but thanks for the tip.

CB


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

DE82, you are exactly correct. I am sorry for the misunderstanding and for the argumentive tone. My take on it was that if rainbow trout are able to migrate to a large body of water, such as a great lake or large inland lake, they will do so and then they would be considered steelhead. I may indeed be incorrect on this, but I've been fishing steelhead for a good many years and I had always assumed that most of our rainbow trout in this state are steelhead if they are able to migrate. Upon further study, I have found that there are indeed resident rainbow trout that do not migrate but live their entire lives in the confines of large rivers such as the Muskegon and Manistee which never migrate to the great lakes and thus never become steelhead. It goes to show that even old farts like myself can learn a thing or two. I had also assumed that those rainbow trout which inhabit rivers such as the Sturgeon were actually fish which spent their lives in Burt lake and ran the river to spawn. There may indeed be rainbow trout that live their lives in the river. I have taken alot of rainbows over the years from the Sturgeon river and whether they are true steelhead or not does not matter. Codybear's fish is a trophy whether or not.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

That is a very nice rainbow and a trophy in my book! Great catch!


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

skipper34 said:


> DE82, you are exactly correct. I am sorry for the misunderstanding and for the argumentive tone. My take on it was that if rainbow trout are able to migrate to a large body of water, such as a great lake or large inland lake, they will do so and then they would be considered steelhead. I may indeed be incorrect on this, but I've been fishing steelhead for a good many years and I had always assumed that most of our rainbow trout in this state are steelhead if they are able to migrate. Upon further study, I have found that there are indeed resident rainbow trout that do not migrate but live their entire lives in the confines of large rivers such as the Muskegon and Manistee which never migrate to the great lakes and thus never become steelhead. It goes to show that even old farts like myself can learn a thing or two. I had also assumed that those rainbow trout which inhabit rivers such as the Sturgeon were actually fish which spent their lives in Burt lake and ran the river to spawn. There may indeed be rainbow trout that live their lives in the river. I have taken alot of rainbows over the years from the Sturgeon river and whether they are true steelhead or not does not matter. Codybear's fish is a trophy whether or not.


It's in the past. Things got out of hand but don't worry about it. Just goes to show you that you can always learn from somebody no matter what their age or your age  - Bryon


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Go REDWINGS!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

WOW you two finaly understand each other:woohoo1:


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Yeah we're both WINGS fans.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I had a dream there would be Peace at last Peace at last


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

skipper34 said:


> Yeah we're both WINGS fans.


I'm getting tickets to game 5 (if there is a game 5)  - Bryon


----------



## SpawnSac27 (Mar 3, 2008)

Just got back from a trip up. Took 4 rainbows and a brown(between my dad and I) One rainbow was 27 inches, one 24, and the others around 18 or 20. The brown was about a 10 incher, only kept him cuz he was hooked pretty deep. Saw fish on gravel, which I have only seen a few times as I usually stay away from the gravel upstream in this river, but it was cool to see 'em in there. I will post pictures tomorrow, too worn out for tonight.


----------



## OscodaAsh (Jan 5, 2007)

Am I the only one who believe's that its a brown not a rainbow. Have a look at the spots on the bottom of the gill plate. Just looks like a brown to me..... either way, AWESOME catch!


----------



## steelheadpursuit (Feb 16, 2008)

i would have to say yes as you are the only one, the pink cheek gives it away


----------



## OscodaAsh (Jan 5, 2007)

Must be my color blindness.


----------



## jellybread (May 4, 2008)

This looks like a land-locked Eagle Lake Rainbow Trout subspecies (they are biologically different than regular the "strains" of rainbow trout enough to be considered a complete subspecies). Michigan started planting them in the '80s.

Because I do not yet have 15 posts, I can't post a direct link but google for:

eagle lake rainbow

And then hit the "I'm Feeling Lucky" button and you'll see a nearly identical picture of this fish. You can find these fish here in Michigan by hitting up the MDNR fishstock website and searching for "Rainbow Trout" and then look for the "Eagle Lake" designation.

Silver Lake?


----------

